# Mountains & toddlers



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I planned on making a solo trip this year but my wife thinks differently (because of bears and Sasquatch) so she wants to come with me and bring my toddler son with us. I love the idea of having them with me but being a flat-lander I’m concerned of the effects the altitude would have on him. Does it affect them the same or differently?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

He'll be fine unless you are planning to be over 12k ft for an extended period of time. I'd be more worried about the altitude affecting you... you after all are going to be carrying him after the first 100ft from the truck 


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have actually seen altitude sickness start as low as 8000'. But your son should be alright since he won't be doing any real hiking or exerting himself as you will. Now if your better half starts to feel exhausted other than packing your son, has headaches, or is starting to get nausea head down to the vehicle. But usually for a just a day you all should be fine. 

The big things to avoid as for getting up in altitude are alcohol, and caffeine and I doubt that your son will be downing a few beers while he is drinking his coffee royal.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep, altitude sickness can be an issue far below 12k feet, particularly for those from lower elevations. 8,000 isn’t bad when I’m used to being at 4500-5000 every day of my life. 

I’m not a doom and gloom person, but altitude sickness is nothing to scoff at. People die from this, and you sometimes just never know how it’s going to impact you. If you’re worried about it, you should take those worries seriously, in my opinion. 

What elevation will you be camped? Where will you be?


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies. We will be camping around 8500’ but we will be stopping for a night around 4500’ as it is quite the drive. I know how to handle myself with altitude and they just plan on staying around camp so no big hiking or anything for them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You’re probably okay. I have taken our toddlers up to 8-9k feet or more pretty regularly. It’s just tough when they can’t really tell you how they’re feeling to know what’s going on. Something to educate your wife about and give her ways to get down in elevation if anything goes odd. 

Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

KalebReese said:


> I planned on making a solo trip this year but my wife thinks differently (because of bears and Sasquatch) so she wants to come with me and bring my toddler son with us. I love the idea of having them with me but being a flat-lander I'm concerned of the effects the altitude would have on him. Does it affect them the same or differently?





DallanC said:


> He'll be fine unless you are planning to be over 12k ft for an extended period of time. I'd be more worried about the altitude affecting you... you after all are going to be carrying him after the first 100ft from the truck
> 
> -DallanC


DallanC makes a good point on the altitude where you are concerned. What's the altitude where you live? If it's close to sea level, you might be short on breath. That's not to say altitude sick, but just short on breath. Where i live, just in town it's 4500 ft elevation. I moved to Utah around 9 years ago, and it took me a couple years to get used to the altitude. I'd be out of breath running around and playing with the dog. You'll probably be fine 9,000 feet and below, but say if you start going up to 10, 11, or 12 (I'm looking at you Mount Nebo), then you'll start to really feel it.

Solo hunting in Utah is fine, it's all I do. Bears aren't really an issue unless your going to the La Sals. There's a really high population there, but otherwise the bear hunters put a healthy fear of man into them, so they avoid people for the most part. Sasquatch is a non concen.

Your toddler should be fine. Heck I took my daughter camping when she was still an infant. Utah is riddled with roads, and trailer camps are everywhere. Lots of family's camping, lots of kids around camps, lots of OHV's ripping down the roads. So lots of heavy human pressure around the camp areas. Although if it were my kid, being the overprotective type that I am, i'd not let them wander around the edge of camp just in case there's a cat around. That said, I've never heard of a cat hauling away a child in Utah. Folks around here won't stand for that.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Totally get your concern. I have a 5 year old daughter. We moved from AZ but were at 5500 elevation there. So here in Heber not an issue. But two weeks ago we took the family up sundance ski area lifts to the top. Everyone was fine but my daughter started to get a bloody nose out of nowhere. She acted fine but we were at 8500 feet. I didnt think that would have been too high but others here seem right that it doesnt have to be 10 to 12,000 feet. However if there breathing seems fine id think its okay. I agree with Dallen it might be you after hauling them around lol. I spent a ton of this summer hiking high to get use to elevation here.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

KalebReese said:


> Thank you all for the replies. We will be camping around 8500' but we will be stopping for a night around 4500' as it is quite the drive. I know how to handle myself with altitude and they just plan on staying around camp so no big hiking or anything for them.


a night at 4,500 is a great idea. keep them hydrated and eat normally. they'll be fine. here's some info on AMS:

https://www.healthline.com/health/acute-mountain-sickness#outlook

if they have any issues just send them back down the mtn for a night. shoot me a pm if you have any questions. we see this pretty frequently.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks guys. I have read about AMS and have been learning how to handle altitude the past couple years. Last year I wasn’t affected at all but I took my time and camped low the night before. I live in Missouri at about 1k elevation so it’s a huge jump to be hiking at 10k feet. One part that helps is the drive out there is a long one slowly gaining altitude the whole time. My wife now is concerned with my boy getting to cold while camping (we have a camper with a heater) so they might not be going after all which means I’ll be back to solo.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If your coming out in October, in the mountains it will probably be in the 30's. Mid 30's maybe? Don't quote me on that, it's not like a bring a thermometer with me. Some years seem colder then others. I'd say it's not that cold, but cold is a subjective thing.

This can be helpful at times, on some areas you can go back a few years to see what our weather's been like. Just keep in mind the mountains will be cooler then the cities due to altitude.
https://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/utah/united-states/3214

This is helpful more immediately, you can get pretty close approximations on current weather in the mountains where your going.
https://www.weather.gov/

If your going to roll solo, come prepared, you'll be a long way from home. (Ya i know.. Captain Obvious here...)


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Sasquatch is a non concern.


they are out there...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

It's just starting to get below freezing in the mountains, it's 18 degrees cooler at say 9000 feet than 5000 feet at night right now. There have been years where it was getting down to 15 or a little lower at night in October but you never know for sure. You just have to be prepared...and not sleep in closed tent with a burning Coleman lantern for heat like my dear old dad used to do with me.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Attached picture is what I use in october and november. I sleep like a baby, and only fire the heater up to get my ass out of the sack in the morning. :mrgreen:


Jedidiah is right, it can get cold. Some years are just colder then others. 30ish degrees sticks out in my head, but that might have been a warmer year. So I might be steering you wrong on that.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Can it get cold? Sure, but if you are prepared it shouldn't be too bad with a camper.
The little ones can be just fine. Just make sure they are well insulated.

We used to take the kids when they were very little. Keep an eye on them and if you see a problem don't be afraid to go lower.

Pretty funny how kids now days have become so fragile.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I will be making the trip solo and am goin over the checklist as we speak. Lone hunter your setup looks very similar to mine and I think it will keep me nice and toasty. Hopefully next year when junior can actually talk he can make the trip with me. I can’t wait to be able to pack him up and down the mountain even though I know I will be regretting it at the time.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

sheepassassin said:


> Lone_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sasquatch is a non concern.
> ...


Oh they are definitely out there. My brother's cousin's girlfriend's hair dresser seen one once but couldn't get a clear picture.


----------

